# 2009 Hope For Hares rescue stories



## gentle giants (Mar 30, 2009)

I posted about these guys in the Rabbitry already in hopes of identifiying their breed, but for those of you who haven't seen that thread: These three were born in the middle of a pile of cinder blocks to a doe that had been "set free" along with a buck. Apparently, the adult pair of rabbits has been living on this township property for quite a while, some of the city workers have been feeding them. The lady that called me had found four little babies and had taken them in, because she said the mom had not been seen for several days and they thought something had happened to her. She bottle raised them by some miracle, and the three I have now survived. These three are gorgeous, so sweet and friendly you would not believe it. Here are some pics I got last night, better ones than the I have up in the Rabbitry. 

First, my personal fav, Luna:












This one I have been calling either Silver or Starr, depending on my mood, LOL:






So what are we watching?






This one is the buck, the lady called him Shadow but I already have a Shadow. So I am thinking Cocoa, or something like that:











And all three together. These are the snuggliest fur kids I have ever met, they are always cuddling, grooming, or just touching.






Luna especially looks like an E-lop mix to me. And they are only about 12 weeks, and are about 4 1/2 pounds each.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

I love Silver/Starr! :shock::biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh My are they ever cute :adorable:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE this one!





He looks like he dipped his nose into a coffee cup and stained his fur. LOL Too adorable!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 30, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, isn't he cute? And he has a lovely coffee color sort of overlaying white to the rest of his body too, very pretty.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 30, 2009)

omg very cute, and my lord what big ears they have,lol


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my - they're bigger than my adult lionheads already!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL! Good job Minda! and I fell in love with that one too! LOOK at those ear tips! :hearts:


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, I have no idea why those darn pics aren't showing up anymore, I didn't move them or anything. I will try and re-post them later.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm betting the pictures will be back later today....

For some reason - anything with the word "b unny" or "r abbit" in it is getting changed to moose or monkey as an April Fool's Prank I think....so a lot of pictures are disappearing...


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 1, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm betting the pictures will be back later today....
> 
> For some reason - anything with the word "b unny" or "r abbit" in it is getting changed to moose or monkey as an April Fool's Prank I think....so a lot of pictures are disappearing...


Huh.... That's wierd. I will wait and see then, LOL.


----------



## rosetintedlenses (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh, they are so adorable! I have to admit that the little white lop looking one is probably my favorite, just because of those ears and the fur that sticks up on top of her head! They're just too cute


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, ok, here we go. This is my third attempt to post this, hopefully my computer will not have one of it's spastic twitches and erase it this time. *sigh* 

Tuesday afternoon, I got a call from a woman a couple of towns over. She said she had traveled in to visit her sister for Easter, and had discovered to her horror that her sister was living in a cat hoarding situation, the house being absolutely filthy and smelling awful. Apparently, the sister is also ill and right now in the hospital. To give the sister credit, she had spayed and neutered all but two of her cats, and had made at least some attempt at flea control. There were also two quite large intact buck rabbits running loose in the house, which is where I come in. 

As you can imagine, these two bucks being about a year and half old to two years, were constantly fighting. Both are covered with cuts, scratches and bites. One has a nasty infected wound just inside his ear. But I think the worst part was that they were both _coated_ with urine, both cat and rabbit. Oh, the _smell!!_ I actually brought them in and gave them both full baths, which is a first for me. 

I can't seem to get my pics to paste on here for some reason-is that because of my retarded computer or is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## gentle giants (May 27, 2009)

Well, I have gotten one of the boys neutered, but the other is still fighting that infection in his ear. Things have been nuts this week, I have done a neuter and two spays alreayd, and the neuter is the one giving me problems right now. He has a blood clot or something, so the vet has me doing cold compresses on his little sore "bits". :twitch:


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 28, 2009)

My goodness, it has been along time since I updated this! LOL Well, I have three--no wait, I guess I should say five, new rescues to post about. A few weeks ago, the animal shelter called me and said they had two rabbits that had been brought in by one family, could I take them? Of course, the pair was an intact buck and doe that they had just thrown in the same cage together to bring them to the shelter. So about a week and half after I picked them up, the little doe surprised me with two little babies. And a few days after the babies were born, the shelter called me again and let me know that they had another rabbit that had been left outside the shelter door overnight. But anyway, here is the part I know you are all waiting for--the pics!


Mommy bunny, she is a lionhead cross:






Here is daddy, a Holland cross I would say:





And of course, the babies:





And this is the very pretty doe that I picked up last, I think she is a Satin cross:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 28, 2009)

What lovely bunnies. Sounds like pretty soon you're going have a house full!


----------

